# Capn' Noah Caught On Tape.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

On our walk today I had Noah shooting aerials. Here's one his momma took of him with her cell phone. He also drilled a 60ft can shot and a half dollar I tossed up. He hit the coin so flush it went up to the tops of my Chungii bamboo. This kid will easily outshoot me given enough time. He's dedicated too.





Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot Noah.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

SWEET


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Good one


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep the lad at it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

Great shot Noah.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A true believer!!!
Better off doing target practice, than all day long in front of electronic games, like the vast majority of kids in my country








Great ...Cheers!!
Q


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Superb. Completely puts me to shame







if only I spent as much time shoot as I do on here or making slings


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

f00by said:


> Superb. Completely puts me to shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to tell him in the morning! The kid is a natural at everything. A straight A, gifted, honors student. He puts me to shame too, bro.
Him and his brother are the best thing I've ever been a part of.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...very good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

nice shot!


----------

